# Zt Systems Bios access



## lmm42062 (Feb 28, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to access my computers bios? I have tried F1, F2, F12, ESC and Delete and nothing works.


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

when your computer is booting there will be a black screen with the motherboards logo on. When this comes up hit pause on your keyboard. You should see in one of the corners text telling you what button you need to press there.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try F10


----------

